# Have you been in a Fight?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Have you been in a _*Physical Fighting*_? After school? with ur parents? Friend?

Share us ur Story??

=========================
Well, When i was a kid yes!

Later in High School with bullies,, always woundering how could I fight with 5!:sus:b
===========================================

Back in 2004,, I went to a supermarket, and there was s tiny pro with the Casher,, didn't see a single bad word to him (that time I was a real Shy Guy, and couldn't make eye-contact)

So I left, I turnedback to c If I forgot something Guees What!: He was Spitting!  I was already angry about my High School days! so I just blow up! Pulled to pushed him back! he was shocked! I remember one of his shirt buttons flow out! the security man came! people were  and this @#$ casher was totally shocked! 

I mean, I didn't say anything bad to him! it was just a tiny pro!!! I mean y u spit at me!!, coz I'm a Shy Guy!:no

=======================

I'm a very calm/quite guy! but that don't give others the right to turn me into a Public toilet for their anger and hate!!

This is what u get in big city and !#@!# from every corner of the planet!


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Most all of the above. It's kind of sad, really.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great, identify the voters :lol

I have been in a few fights with my younger brother.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Great, identify the voters :lol
> 
> I have been in a few fights with my younger brother.


 thats all!! :b u r lying!  nothing after school?:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

straightarrows said:


> thats all!! :b u r lying!  nothing after school?:b





YAHSAVEmePLEASE said:


> Yeah right everyone been in at least one fight


Nope - I should have, though. :lol


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been in 4. I won once, one was a "draw", & I lost the other times.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Never fought, too much of a whimp and I would probably look like an idiot if I tried. And by that I mean embarrassing arm flailing trying to punch.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Never been in one, close... but you know these pussies only talk **** in groups. :\


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Once you get the living sh*t kicked out of you once or twice and come to fathom that you aren't a frail, dainty autumn leaf tethered by its last strands to the tree of life, it is a lot less scary...this whole prospect of fighting.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Nope!  ima lover not a fighter, ive almost gotten into one this year though and My brother and I would fight when we were kids, that's probably the only time I have.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

I answered with 'A Drunk', at least I presume he was drunk because I was. He spilt his drink on me (accidentally btw, and barely wetting my shoe) but nonetheless I freak out, start wrestling with the guy in the street, then I realise what I'm doing is pretty stupid so I stop. But by then it was too late. My brother had gotten involved and had a pretty nasty cut on his head. We go to the hospital, which my brother decided is too long a wait so go home. My mam then has a full on panic attack and collapses with an ambulance coming to out house about 5 in the morning!

That's when I realised my irresponsible actions affect others not just myself. Never felt so bad in my life!


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Other:

Some buddies and myself were out for the night, and "these people" (you know the kind) showed up and started buzzing around us making nuisances of themselves.

We were walking back to a house, mainly to ditch them, when one thought it would be funny to push one of the more toasted members of our group.

Flying punch to the head of that one by me, before appearantly the rest realised that this wasn't the kind of fun they had in mind for the night.

I usually avoid violence at all costs but that prick deserved it.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

I have only been in a couple since school, both times were a scumbag trying to mug me. A few fight from school then cant remember what about, likely some really stupid stuff.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I have been beaten up but I have never been in a proper fight where I actually hit back.

There's not a lot to tell really. I got hit in the face a few times and it hurt. I twisted my ankle once playing kickball. That hurt worse.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I was way to much of a sissy to fight in school. 

Like MM I've been in a few fights with my brother, though.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm the only one here who ever punched a teach?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Loads of times in school in various situations, and in some outside of school places too.

Later in life, with strangers and drunks and the violent people who prowl the neighbourhood around my student flat at night.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Only with my brother when we were younger.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Yup was against a bully in school, he had picked on me for weeks and weeks, the last straw came when he pushed my books off my desk, I lost it!! I grabbed the front of his desk (the kind with the chair attatched to it) and flipped his butt over!  Then I walked out of school , to the playground and took several deep breaths to calm myself. Otherwise I would have beat him down! I can ussually hold my temper back then but for some reason that one day, well I had enough and poof! I lost it. I cannot hold my temper anymore, part of the reason I stay home alot! < Doc. says it is because of the bi-polar, well thank God for meds. lol *
*So that's my story and I'm sticking to it, lol *


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've been in fights, but I wasn't doing any fighting.


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Been in loads when I was younger.. but I didn't used to be a wimp and take so much **** back then lol


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, I have fought.

I am not proud of punching my mother out cold (I had a huge fight or flight thing... I was abused in foster care and when she made moves to restrain me once I flew off the handle because it was like PTSD.) 

I also broke the school bully's nose when he beat me up one too many times... Funny thing is I weighed half as much as he did.

When I was seventeen I was involved in a fight with a guy who was trying to kill me after raping me. I actually pulled the knife he used out of my side and slashed his face up with it. 

Other than that...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been jumped a few of times, I just try and stun them three hits, nose, throat, testicals.

RUN!


works for me

But that's only when it's absolutely called for, remaining level headed, or confusing with gibbersih is usually a good way for the drunks.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I've been jumped a few of times, I just try and stun them three hits, nose, throat, testicals.
> 
> RUN!
> 
> ...


"Hey fella, what the F-hick-k are e-uw looking at at?"

"Oh hey John! is it yourself! *shakes hand*"

(I had to edit that name, as I realised after the fact that it belonged to another person ....)

............ Qwhat


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Both when I was a kid one It took just one punch for me to win lol, the other I regretted getting into the fight (was with my friend and I did start it) and I used to be overdramatic so I just fell the the floor and started crying - Both those lasted maximum 20seconds lol. 
Now my muscles feel too lifeless to hit anyone and I doubt id fight back in any situation really (even with people weaker than me.).


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Only once or twice, never in high school, although I did feel like coming close... Only when you feel it's necessary I guess.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NoIce said:


> "Hey fella, what the F-hick-k are e-uw looking at at?"
> 
> "Oh hey John! is it yourself! *shakes hand*"
> 
> ...


 Oh, thanks :hide.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

a bully from school was picking on me, we set a schedule to fight right after school, it took place in a cage, this is the footage, I'm the guy who throws the elbow btw,


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Oh, thanks :hide.


Damn it man, now I don't know whether your name is John or Kevin!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Was in three one-on-one fights during my childhood and adolescence. 2-1 in those fights. Got jumped by group of wannabee hoodlums on two occasions in middle school.

Finally, got into a drunken wrestling fight with a buddy of mine during my earlier college days.

Fighting is bad and pointless.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NoIce said:


> Damn it man, now I don't know whether your name is John or Kevin!


It's one of the two. The shorter of the two names, in fact. :lol


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

YAHSAVEmePLEASE said:


> Probably. I been in fights because I'm competitive and generally just like to fight. I've never been someone who would fight with a teacher though lol


Wasn't really much of a fight. He was a child molester and a pansy too. I took a swing and he ran away yelling 'help me help me"


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Nope, never.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, but it was only with my sister. Most fights were me throwing things and then running into my room quickly so I wouldn't get hurt. The rule for me was throw anything available and run. I ran as fast as possible and locked the door as quickly as I was able. Taught me to be super quick... and maybe a coward.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been in a few. Was jumped once and suckered punch before in my younger days. The couple of fights outside of those I won easy enough though. I spend my time boxing and mma now, so I get punched in the face enough in the gym many times a week


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I'v been in one 1v1 (loong time ago), but the teacher broke the fight. :lol It was nothing anyway.

Other than that, this



> I've been in fights, but I wasn't doing any fighting.


Me and my friend vs. like 20 drunk skinheads with baseball bats and stuff. It didnt end up very pretty, but could have been worse. This was quite long time ago as well (almost 10 years).


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Monday/Wednesday/Sunday BJJ club and Tuesday/Thursday/Sunday Martial Arts club. 

But for real, I've never been in a serious fight. I'd get into fights with my brother when we were younger, but we were never out to cause injury.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive never been in a real fight. I was gonna say Ive never hurt anyone.. but Ive slapped guys before. I think thats it though. I wanted to slam this one girls face in a table though.. I hate her so much still. But Im too much of a p*ssy to do anything. Im tiny too.. I couldnt ever win. Lol. I think more guys get into fights than girls. Although thats not always the case.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Not unless my brother counts...

Some random drunk girl whacked me with a bottle among other things but I didn't do anything (although I'm sure I could've taken her ), and wouldn't unless I really had to. Stay classy! :b


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah I was real shy but one day I grabbed my bully's neck in a choke hold and threw him back.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope, never gotten into one.


----------



## red wrinkle (Dec 3, 2011)

I went to 16 schools and pretty much had to fight at every one, at 10 years old I started to wrestle, even though I went to all those schools wrestling became who I thought I was, at 17 I joined the marine corp who taught me how to drink, with that and a combination of being buck tooth and red head .. yes I've been in a lot of fights and one thing I've learned is avoid them at all cost. I've been stabed shot at and spent time in jail for aggravated assault, so I pray to all violence is not the answer, just run. .....


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick (Jan 6, 2009)

Too many to count


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah. I was a kid, though, so it didn't last long and nobody really got hurt.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I hit a kid once in 4th grade. I don't remember what we were arguing about.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I have never been in a fight.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes. One. :blush Mostly because alcohol makes me feisty.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

I have never been in a fight. I've never even witnessed a fight.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I was somehow able to make it through K-12 without any physical altercations.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Nightlight said:


> I have never been in a fight. *I've never even witnessed a fight.*


Really? Not even in high school?


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

in a Krav Maga class


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I was in a fight on Friday night, was out for my b'day with some friends and I stepped in to stop some guy from starting on my buddy (who has a tendancy for running his mouth)

I got sucker punched in the nose out of nowhere, managed to hit him back a couple of times but got hit in the side of the head by someone else and knocked to the ground.

Some guy tried to kick me in the head when I was on the ground but it all got broken apart, we had to leave through the fire escape. Heavily outnumbered. Everyone else got slaps, except the guy who started it all:roll

Up until then I hadn't been in a fight (if you could call it a fight) since I was a teenager.

It's a big part of society, aggravated young drunk males, same sh1t different weekend. I got off light, people have been paralysed/blinded/shattered skulls, outside the front of that place.


Hmmm I'm really looking forward to getting the f**k out of here, asap.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah lots of times when i was younger. People always wanna see how far they can push the 'quiet guy' before he snaps.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## jay l (Jan 16, 2012)

I got into one drunk fight.
In another situation, i got punched, disrespected,and asked to fight by this kid, who was once my friend.
I did not punch back which ended up making me lose respect by my other friends. I don't know if I should have or not because he has a longer reach, is faster and could beat my ***.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Most of my fighting was when I was when I was a young kid (younger than about 11 or 12) and were with my sister. These could be bad fights though, with the worst incident being the time she stabbed me in the head with a pen. Mostly, it was just the standard punching, kicking, slapping, hair pulling, etc. 

I got into only one fight at school ever, which escalated from an argument that I had with a girl while I was sitting in the art classroom during recess, talking to another girl who was a mutual friend. I don't remember what was said, but she attacked me first and I defended myself. She wouldn't stop punching me, but I managed to knock her down and then picked up a chair to hit her with, but got a flash of what might happen to me back home if I made trouble that my dad was going to have to come to the school to deal with, so I dropped it and ran (not the coolest exit ever...lol). I ran and hid in the foliage behind an unused portable classroom building and cried because the whole fight thing put me into a panicked state to begin with, but mostly because I was thinking of how much I didn't want to get in trouble and get hit and screamed at by my dad. I never had any more trouble with the girl, though and later found out she ran too because she thought I was going to go get the principal.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nightlight said:


> I have never been in a fight. I've never even witnessed a fight.


Same here. I've never been in a fight or seen a fight in person. I've seen fights online but never in front of my face and I've certainly never been in one myself.

If I have to one day I will, but I hope that day never comes. I shouldn't have to beat someone up or get beaten up for anything, I'm very anti-conflict.


----------



## DrakeN (Nov 2, 2011)

No, but I've had a few close calls.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

I've never been in a fight... I had bullies attack me physically when I was younger, but I just let them get away with it


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

I used to fight my brother when we were younger but other than him, no. I hope to keep it that way, too.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nope, never have been.


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorta...in 8th grade a girl kept pushing me so I punched her in the face. I expected that 1 punch to knock her out like in the movies but she just wobbled and ran away.
Then I got scared and ran the opposite way.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been in a few, but not recently.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Once in elementary school I think--no twice, there was this one kid who teased me so I threw a couple of swings at him, and when I had him, my fist ready to punch his face in, my stupid conscience told me to listen to my teacher and let him go, I should've just thrown it because when we were sent to the office the vice-principal laughed because I didn't hit him.

The other time this kid and I were talking and he just punches me because he heard I was a crybaby(I was but at that point was becoming less of one) and chased him, where we then hit each other for a little bit.

And the most recent one in 6th grade this kid just kept telling me to fight him, and finally I said yes and I actually was winning but we had to stop because we heard a teacher coming. There were no hard feelings afterwards, he just wanted to fight me for no reason. I didn't care, it was kinda fun


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

With Tyler Durden


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I was in a few fights as a child, and as a teenager. Nothing out of the ordinary. I would regularly fight with one of my best friends -- we were close, but there was always friction.

As an adult, I used to spar with my father (amateur boxing). Pretty good for the self-esteem, I must say.


----------



## Missjennifers (Oct 22, 2011)

Junior year of high school. This one girl (twice my size at least) just didn't like me. I didn't know her personally or ever talked to her. After lunch in front of everyone she throws a pie (from our culinary class she must of made that day) at my back and dumps a pop all over my head. I turned around, in shock, and she just smiled at me. So I punched the smile right off her face, she fell, got up and ran out of the school. We both got suspended but she never bothered me again.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Physical fight? No. Verbal fights? Yes sir!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

lol, i got knock out a couple time's not really that much of a fighter, but i like submission move's and knock down ground and pound i don't really like punching usually i hurt my wrist haha


----------



## Chreaz (Feb 17, 2012)

Fortunately no. If I ever got into a physical fight, I'd get slammed! I have no violence in me.
Although a few years ago, let's say it was lucky I got to my car as quickly as I did. She was really determined.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I punched a dude in the face before. 

Never been in a proper fight though...


----------



## Jeffrey91 (Dec 22, 2011)

many many times


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I was talking **** to this dude on a trip once. He was a really strong guy, college wrestler at the time. Put me in a headlock when I pissed him off so I had to tap out. not much of a fight....


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

nope. Some guy was all ready to fight me in a soccer game...but I mean its soccer, so of course nothing happened.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

before the army I've only been in 1 real, proper fight. during the army...at LEAST 3 times a week. honestly, it's starting to get old.


----------

